

Yahoo’s Doug Crockford On JavaScript - erickhill
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/27/yahoos-doug-crockford-on-javascript/

======
jonny_eh
Doug must be feeling really great about now. Javascript has gone from that
little scripting language for web developers for form validation to now being
the most exciting thing going, IMO.

Making projects in CoffeeScript has been a real delight for me. Thanks to tech
like Node.js and Titanium, you I've used JS to make web apps (front and back
end), iOS apps, and Android apps. Unless you're writing linux drivers, what
else do you need?

